# The STRONGEST Leaders Are Stretchable Fluorocarbon! Knot Strength? Try The San Diego



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Okuma Now Offers Stretchable Fluorocarbon For Your Leader Material!

Okuma's Soft Steel monofilament, braid & fluorocarbon has been around outfitting the Sand Diego tuna jigging charters for years. Line has brought in countless Blue & Yellowfin Tunas. Now it's been bought-out by Okuma and is being offered on their web site.

The Stretchable Fluorocarbon line has been changing everyone's game. Imagine a fluorocarbon that stretches!? Unheard of! All the positive attributes of monofilament that includes knot strength in fluorocarbon. I'm sold. I have all new lines for my gear from Soft Steel. I also have a line spooler from Sportsman Innovations so i can spool my own reels.

BD Outdoors tested the 40lb Stretchable Fluorocarbon to 56lbs (the max their line test puller could go). Didn't break. That says it all folks!


----------

